# Building a Duck Blind: let's see some ideas!!



## Rebs (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all, heard about this site from my fishin' buddies and finally decided to give it a try.

I'm building a permanent duck blind out at my ranch tomm, and I plan it to be very basic. It will consist of a floor, a front rail, a back rail, a bench, and small platform on one end for a dog (lowered). It's going to be build next to our lower tank. Going to Home Depot to snag the materials tomm morning.

That being said, it's kind of boring. I want the blind to have something that's eye-popping cool. We've all heard about that duck blind that's heated, or has coffee machines crankin' during the hunt... which is obviously very cool... but minus electricity, anyone have a cool idea for an addition to my duck blind? 

Be creative!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

A place to stash extra TP........ You'll thank me later!!

Welcome aboard!! Be sure and post up some pics after it's done.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah since you've got drive up access try this. Put a deep cycle 12V battery in it and rig a 2-conductor pigtail out to a marine grade plug with a marine grade on/off switch on the positive wire between the battery and plug. Then rig a solar charger on it like the ones for deer feeders. Now buy a cheap 12V bilge pump, like a 360GPH from academy, paint it black, and mount it upside down under a decoy with the discharge pointing straight back. Rig the power lead on the decoy with a long, black, lightweight 2-conductor cord and use heat shrink and liquid tape on the connections. Run the cord up to the front of the keel and secure it with a zip tie, then secure a weight on it about 6' from decoy. Put a mating plug on the end to plug in at the battery / switch in the blind. The cord should be about 20 yards total length...a light extension cord is perfect as long as its black, brown, or green. 

NOW - when ducks are working overhead on bluebird days, just start flipping that switch off and on and the decoy will scoot around like a live duck and make ripples all over the pond. It will be worth the pain in the ***!


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

On one of the other fourms I read you could wire an automotive blinker relay in line and then you wouldent have to flick the switch on and off. That relay would make it pulse just like a blinker.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Beer holders and the original nentendo duck hunter for thoes slow days


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

also, your old penthouse magazine collection.....you know, for those slow days


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

We rigged a string through a weight to a decoy. Jerk it when ducks are near. It will create motion in the spread. The battery, inverter and solar panel open up all kinds of options for coffee pots etc. Make sure the bench is the right height and width. Too high or narrow and your feet will be cold or your butt numb. A dog door and ladder is a good touch. Shelves for shells and drink holders. A place for your harvest off of the floor and away from the ants is good.


----------



## Rebs (Sep 28, 2010)

Category5 said:


> Yeah since you've got drive up access try this. Put a deep cycle 12V battery in it and rig a 2-conductor pigtail out to a marine grade plug with a marine grade on/off switch on the positive wire between the battery and plug. Then rig a solar charger on it like the ones for deer feeders. Now buy a cheap 12V bilge pump, like a 360GPH from academy, paint it black, and mount it upside down under a decoy with the discharge pointing straight back. Rig the power lead on the decoy with a long, black, lightweight 2-conductor cord and use heat shrink and liquid tape on the connections. Run the cord up to the front of the keel and secure it with a zip tie, then secure a weight on it about 6' from decoy. Put a mating plug on the end to plug in at the battery / switch in the blind. The cord should be about 20 yards total length...a light extension cord is perfect as long as its black, brown, or green.
> 
> NOW - when ducks are working overhead on bluebird days, just start flipping that switch off and on and the decoy will scoot around like a live duck and make ripples all over the pond. It will be worth the pain in the ***!


This looks fantastic, any idea on how much it will cost?

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rebs said:


> This looks fantastic, any idea on how much it will cost?
> 
> Keep the ideas coming!


About $150 all-in, depending on the battery


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

That coffee pot idea with an inverter is awesome!


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

This is how we roll in Louisiana!


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

Some of those cheap pancake sized push on/off lights that people use in closets, cabinets, pantry etc are helpful at times and like I said theyre cheap. Provided they are tucked under a shelf or some other type of weather barrier they do ok. I think ive seen them for $1 or $2 and they run off a couple AA batteries.....If your gunna get all rigged out with that pulsator rig why not just go ahead and lighten the load in your wallet and get a mallard machine seeing as how your blind id going to be permanent and private


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Category5 said:


> That coffee pot idea with an inverter is awesome!


 Propane burner and coffee through an old fashoned perk-a-lator pot. No electricity needed. You can still find them. $20

http://www.google.com/products/cata...TKMIjobKBZOnrIAD&sa=title&ved=0CBcQ8wIwATgA#p


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

1"x2" shelves on all your shelves if your gonna EVER have water under you.
The blinds we do now are the best and easy to make take the 3 IBC Container discard the water plastic water carrier(or use it to haul water to the deer lease like I do) plywood the floor build a bench to sit on and a shelf in front of you. Cut out one side for a door save that piece. repeat on one. Take the other and cut the cage apart on the third on oposing corners so you have 2 "L" shaped pieces. straighten them slightly and weld to the rear of each of the bases you have made so that they come up over your back and head now tack the door sections to the outside edge for side coverage. buile a gang plank or dog spot between the two with the doors facing eachother as to have on exit in the center. Now go to hooters in seabrook and cut cane from behind them and beg your neighboor for leaves from his palm tree(make up a story about how they need to be trimmed). BLAMO prettty sweet blind that all you have to do is rebrush every year!
And if your cheap get one and use the door to cover your back and head.
Matt


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

*Got a picture of this?*

I think I understand but a pic would be worth a thousand words. I'm interested.



duck commander said:


> 1"x2" shelves on all your shelves if your gonna EVER have water under you.
> The blinds we do now are the best and easy to make take the 3 IBC Container discard the water plastic water carrier(or use it to haul water to the deer lease like I do) plywood the floor build a bench to sit on and a shelf in front of you. Cut out one side for a door save that piece. repeat on one. Take the other and cut the cage apart on the third on oposing corners so you have 2 "L" shaped pieces. straighten them slightly and weld to the rear of each of the bases you have made so that they come up over your back and head now tack the door sections to the outside edge for side coverage. buile a gang plank or dog spot between the two with the doors facing eachother as to have on exit in the center. Now go to hooters in seabrook and cut cane from behind them and beg your neighboor for leaves from his palm tree(make up a story about how they need to be trimmed). BLAMO prettty sweet blind that all you have to do is rebrush every year!
> And if your cheap get one and use the door to cover your back and head.
> Matt


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

I'll pm one the 30th or if i get motivation to go do work or build another.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Who would have thought the thread could be 2 pages and still no picture of a duck blind....(except for the Grand Temple)


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Just depends on what's available and if you are worried about it disappearing. Treated wood these days is made of caustic material so all hardware has to be hot dipped giving feasible and desirable 2 different meanings. Personally I don't know why you don't see more blinds made of old pickets, if it was me I'd use some old weathered cedar (aka your neighbor's old fence) for the siding, and just toss a few pallets down for flooring. If there was enough left over the extra cedar pickets would be used to cover the pallets making it solid so dropped shells don't disappear and ya don't end up twisting an ankle. Granted this floor will only last a season but will work quite well keeping you out of the mud and dry if in a pinch.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

*here's one for you*



Timemachine said:


> Who would have thought the thread could be 2 pages and still no picture of a duck blind....(except for the Grand Temple)


Boat converted to low profile marsh blind


----------



## Rebs (Sep 28, 2010)

Timemachine said:


> Who would have thought the thread could be 2 pages and still no picture of a duck blind....(except for the Grand Temple)


I had to delay buying and building the blind for a week, the terrain is rougher than I recalled, plus everything is growing like crazy around the tank at the moment, so I have to do some brush-clearing. I'm also still playing with the design. I'll post pics of the terrain, proposed building area, and proposed specs when I get up there this Friday.

On a side note, I am trying to increase the dove population in our area. I came across many articles, and decided to create bird nests. Has anyone ever done this before? If so, did it work? We already have a plot where we have planted several different types of plants that dove like. I figure that attracts dove, but won't increase their numbers. I made 29 nests and deployed 16 of them last weekend. Here is the link to te article about the "nesting cones."

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10001&langId=-1&mode=article&objectID=31152


----------



## Rebs (Sep 28, 2010)

King Ding-A-Ling said:


> This is how we roll in Louisiana!


When should I plan to go hunting in your blind? (for research on blinds...of course...)


----------

